# 2008 - 2012 M3 for street/HPDE



## B-Line (Oct 13, 2004)

Greetings,

I'm thinking about adding a 6spd E9x to the stable. It will mostly be for track events but not racing. 
I miss going to the track and used to do so regularly before I started racing in 2007. I quit racing in 2009 and haven't been back to the track since.

None of my current vehicles are suitable for heavy track abuse so I figured I'd buy a pre-owned car that I can have some fun with. Wanted to find out what the issues are to look out for when buying an ///M3? Is the E46 a better/more reliable choice? 
Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.

B


----------

